# Private healthcare



## Valhalla89 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello,

I am need of information regarding use of private healthcare in Spain as a non-EU resident in Spain. I am a US citizen living and working in Spain, but I do not pay into the Spanish social security system because I work for the US government. I have a visa and NIE card but must use private hospitals and doctors for my health needs. From what a few have told me, all I need to do is go to a private hospital, pay all costs upfront, and then seek reimbursement through my home country health insurance. This sounds too easy to be true. So, just wondering if anyone on this forum has been in a similar situation or know for sure if this is how it works for uninsured (I am insured but not through a Spanish company) individuals in Spain.

THanks


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I'm not really sure what you're asking here - if private hospitals here will allow you to pay all costs up front (the answer is yes), or if your US health insurance company will reimburse you. To get the answer to that you will have to get in touch with your insurance company.


----------



## Valhalla89 (Jun 15, 2016)

My question is if private hospitals in Spain will allow me to pay all costs upfront. I already know my US health insurance will reimburse the costs (90%) but I wanted to know if I could just show up at a Spanish private hospital, present my documents (passport, VISA, ID card, NIE) and see a doctor and get lab work done if I pay all costs upfront.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Valhalla89 said:


> My question is if private hospitals in Spain will allow me to pay all costs upfront. I already know my US health insurance will reimburse the costs (90%) but I wanted to know if I could just show up at a Spanish private hospital, present my documents (passport, VISA, ID card, NIE) and see a doctor and get lab work done if I pay all costs upfront.


 Unfortunately you have to go through a GP for a referral.


----------



## Valhalla89 (Jun 15, 2016)

I want a GP...but why can't I do that at a private hospital? I think you misundertstood my situation. I do not qualify for the state health system and must use private health care in Spain. My main question is about paying costs upfront. Prior to moving to Spain, I lived in Germany under the same situation (paid by US govt, had German residency/visa) but had to use German doctors in the private arena--which btw were outstanding--but in those cases I did not pay upfront, they mailed me my medical bills, I paid in full via bank transfer, and got reimbursed up to 90% by my health insurance. I was just wondering how in Spain is this different...as I heard you pay upfront all costs. I don't have a problem with that but was just wondering.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Elyles said:


> Unfortunately you have to go through a GP for a referral.


In the private system you can make an appointment with any specialist without a referral. You simply phone (or sometimes you can go online) and make the appointment yourself.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Valhalla89 said:


> I want a GP...but why can't I do that at a private hospital? I think you misundertstood my situation. I do not qualify for the state health system and must use private health care in Spain. My main question is about paying costs upfront. Prior to moving to Spain, I lived in Germany under the same situation (paid by US govt, had German residency/visa) but had to use German doctors in the private arena--which btw were outstanding--but in those cases I did not pay upfront, they mailed me my medical bills, I paid in full via bank transfer, and got reimbursed up to 90% by my health insurance. I was just wondering how in Spain is this different...as I heard you pay upfront all costs. I don't have a problem with that but was just wondering.


I have private insurance here so I have no personal experience with this. But I have friends who have paid out of pocket and have been asked for a credit card upon arrival to the hospital. Others have been handed a bill upon leaving which they then took to the billing department of the hospital to somehow pay (via cash, cc, bank transfer...)


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

kalohi said:


> In the private system you can make an appointment with any specialist without a referral. You simply phone (or sometimes you can go online) and make the appointment yourself.


 Sanitas always made me see the GP first.


----------



## Valhalla89 (Jun 15, 2016)

Kalohi, Thanks! This is the answer I was seeking. I have credit cards through a US bank and a Spanish bank just to be sure...but you confirmed the process of payment that I was looking for as I do have private health insurance but it is not with a Spanish company,,,,I have Coventry Healthcare, a U.S. based health insurance. Anyways, thanks to all for your information.
Valhalla89


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Elyles said:


> Sanitas always made me see the GP first.


Huh, maybe it works differently in different parts of the country? I've had Sanitas, Caser and now Adeslas, and with all 3 I've been able to go directly to a specialist.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Elyles said:


> Sanitas always made me see the GP first.


Things must have changed since I was with Sanitas then (eight years ago)! Like every other private healthcare company in Spain that I have looked at, or used, Sanitas used to allow clients to go direct to any private specialist providing they were listed in their handbook. In the UK it is certainly true that private insurance companies insist that you get a referral from a GP before seeing a specialist for a private consultation but I have never heard of this happening in Spain.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kalohi said:


> Huh, maybe it works differently in different parts of the country? I've had Sanitas, Caser and now Adeslas, and with all 3 I've been able to go directly to a specialist.


It is the same with Prevision Medica, I can always make an appointment directly with a specialist.


----------

